# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Bull frog tadpole care/questions

## Jacob

Hello all, i recently just got some bullfrog tadpoles and im wondering how to care for them. If there not bullfrog tadpoles let me know, i think they are though. I also have some questions
 What do they eat and is fish food ok
How long until they become frogs.
Is this tank ok
Do they need a filter or air adder
Do they need water changes and how often .
What is good water temp range

Ive been feeding them strawberry tops and grass and one has small legs

----------


## Eli

They look like bullfrog tads to me, if you bought them from a bait shop or something then they’re almost certainly bullfrog tads. The best tadpole diet would be boiled chopped spinach or romaine lettuce, you can supplement with fish flakes or bloodworms and stuff like that. 

Bullfrog tads can easily take years to become frogs, and once they do you’ll need 50 gallons of space per frog at an absolute minimum, honestly 100 gallons per frog is best. They’re best kept in a large outdoor pond to be honest.

your water looks pretty murky, I would do a water change with dechlorinated water and also add a rock or platform so they can climb out of the water when they’re ready. A filter is not necessary, but it’ll significantly reduce the number of water changes you need to do. Depending on how messy they are, you might need to do water changes twice a week. Room temperature should be fine for them, though they will grow faster if kept at higher temps.

----------


## Jacob

I got these little guys from a neighbors pond. They let me have them. One of them has little leg sprouts and the other has back legs about a centimeter long. I took them inside and they are in cleaner water with a small bulb for a few added degrees

----------


## Eli

I see, still looks like bullfrog tads to me but they could also be northern green frogs

----------


## Jacob

We get quite a few of those around here. I just gave them the boiled spinach. How often do i need to give them that

----------


## Jacob

Also the water was murkey because we were aclimating them and the pond had a muddy bottom

----------


## Eli

I would give them a bit every day, they’re little eating machines. Give them enough that they’ll eat but no too much so that the water gets too dirty, it’ll take a little trial and error. This is why the filter is really helpful because tadpoles are messy, so without a filter you’ll find yourself doing water changes annoyingly often

----------


## Jacob

What filter type do you recomend. I dont want them to het sucked up

----------


## Eli

Im not really experienced with aquatics so Im not sure exactly which one Id recommend, but a hang on back filter rated for your tank size should be fine. Bullfrog tads arent as weak as tads of some other species

----------


## Jacob

So one has all legs now and is quite egar to get in land. Ive moved a rock so he can get out of water if he needs to but how long until the tail is gone when will the mouth be more like a frogs mouth and when will can he eat insects

----------


## Jacob

this is an old forum now but they became frogs close to 3 months ago. they actually were not bullfrogs but green frogs. they live in a giant tub with a fish.

----------

